# Watermelon Rinds...



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 12, 2009)

I know you can give bunners watermelon, but what about the rinds? Are those OK to give? 

Me and my sister are going to make the buns a fruit/veggie salad for their dinner tonight, and I don't want to toss the watermelon I'm eating now if I can give them the rind part. 

Emily


----------



## Saudade (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, watermelon rinds are perfectly fine. In fact I prefer to give my rabbits and suggest to others to give their rabbits the rinds instead of the flesh. The flesh is really high in sugar and in some cases a lot of water, which is not good for your buns.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 12, 2009)

well,lets see,..i eat the watermelon,they like it too,but i do not eat the rinds,so they are disgurded,..does this help,..my cottontail,has got to sample anything i eat,-one night he dragged my chicken breast-(dinner)across the bed,i think he is a carnivore,,rrrr,rrr,sincerely james waller


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks James and Dave.  

My mom through the rinds out that I was saving (cuz i didn't tell her...woops!) so I'll either have to gobble down another piece of watermelon, or they'll have to wait, hehe. 

Emily


----------

